# New member from SE Idaho



## oh'mike

Another person from Idaho---Welcome and please do post some pictures----I'm going to have to look up Blackfoot.---Mike----


----------



## racer220

Well, here are some pics of the progress of our house build. It started off with a manufactured home on a full basement foundation, and a detached 2 car shop. Wifes uncle took the manufactured home off and left us with the scraps. We were going to stick build, but decided on a modular build that had an excellent floor plan for our needs. All settled in now, just waiting on the magic money fairy to deliver cash to finish the basement lol.

Enjoy, racer

Start of basement demo


















Almost finished


















Winter 2010 hits hard and heavy Thanksgiving Weekend









Progression of digging the last bit of snow out in preparation for the house.


















House getting moved on









Front Porch :thumbup: Last project I have done since we moved in. Many more to come


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor

Looks good.


----------



## oh'mike

Looks good----cleaning out the basement was a lot of work---I like the house---Mike---


----------

